# Virgin Media Mobile



## Passport1 (28 Oct 2015)

Hi
Anyone taking up the Virgin Media Mobile Phone offers as advertised at https://www.virginmedia.ie/mobile

It looks like a good deal

Whats peoples experiences of moving.  It go smoothly or was it painful and are things need to watch out

What coverage and reception like ?

Thanks


----------



## demoivre (28 Oct 2015)

lycamobile are worth checking out imo.


----------



## peteb (28 Oct 2015)

Passport1 said:


> Hi
> Anyone taking up the Virgin Media Mobile Phone offers as advertised at https://www.virginmedia.ie/mobile
> 
> It looks like a good deal
> ...


I know on boards.ie it was discussed and debated as to cheaper option available.  But for me it would be a no brainer to move my wife onto it when her contract is up.  €25 for everything unlimited.  Be aware though it is not a 4g offering on the data.  However my wifes plan doesnt have 4g anyway.

Also it is an MVNO piggy-backing on 3/o2's network so there should no real coverage issues.  Just depends how they normally are in your locale.


----------



## Frank (21 Nov 2015)

My bro is on O2 and the coverage has been dodgy since the merger.

Still consistently drops calls every time he passes kilkock.


----------



## shane44 (21 Nov 2015)

Hi I am thinking of changing but be aware to get your free SIM to work your phone has to be SIM free also.


----------

